# Hydo lock, any one done it?



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Hydro lock, any one done it?*

I was wondering how common this is on w/m injection cars? I had the vw agent over fill my water bottle last week and my car spluttered baddly for a day. But no hydro lock! The reason being that my nozel is fitted just below my throttle body and the water bottle filler cap is quite a bit higher so I had water pressure push water through the injector into the intake pipe just below the tb. It was scary but no harm seems to have been done!










_Modified by GERHARD PETZER at 6:46 AM 12-3-2008_


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Wont a solenoid prevent this?


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (judoGTI)*

Yes it would. I have one now that I am going to fit. I am still worried about the pump coming on on its own if the relay or pressure switch goes faulty. I just hope if they go faulty, they go open circit and not close!


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GERHARD PETZER)*

I may be wrong, but I don't think it is possible for the injector nozzles to inject enough water to hydro lock your engine.
I had my system get stuck on full and it still idled although it idled very rough.
And I restarted it after stopping two times before I found the problem.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (kaipyroami)*

i seriously doubt that little water would hydrolock EVER, my friend drove through a 2 foot deep puddle with his aba turbo it hydrolocked just pulled the plugs cranked it a couple times to get water out then it ran like a champ!


----------

